
You Don't Really Need an Anti-Virus App Anymore - sushobhan
http://fieldguide.gizmodo.com/you-dont-really-need-an-anti-virus-app-anymore-1793366446
======
DrScump
Saying you don't need an _additional, paid_ antivirus/antimalware app is not
the same as saying you don't need one altogether. The article ignores that
Windows Defender, in fact, _is_ an antivirus app, since it is optional and
easily disabled or deleted.

~~~
viraptor
> you have more built-in security than ever before, including a full antivirus
> package that kicks in if you don’t install your own (Windows Defender)

They did mention it.

